# Wasser milchig, Fischsterben



## shaniagolden (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Gartenteich: naturnah, ca. 40qm, Tiefe 1m, keine weitere Technik. In den letzten TAgen starker Geruch, jetzt milchiges Wasser, Goldfische sterben. Die letzten 14 Jahre keine Probleme gehabt, außer immer mal wieder Geruch.
Denke, dass aufgrund der grossen Hitze der Teich keinen Sauerstoff mehr hat, obwohl Wasser nachgespeist wurde.
Was kann ich jetzt tun, weiterhin Wasser einlaufen lassen, für Bewegung sorgen, Teich hat auch auf die Hälfte der Fläche eine sehr grosse Seerose, umgebende Bäume, daher auch genug Schatten.
Weiß jemand Rat - vielen Dank, bis etwas hilflos momentan
Viele Grüße
Shaniagolden


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo,
bei 40000 Litern ist der Teilwasserwechsel natürlich nicht damit erledigt, den Gartenschlauch mal 1 oder 2 Stunden reinzuhängen und laufen zu lassen - da solltest du mal gut die Hälfte des Wassers erneuern.
Auf alle Fälle sollte Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommen - lass eine mittelgroße Luftpumpe (so etwa 3500 bis 4500 Liter/Stunde Förderleistung) mit 2 Ausströmplatten 24/7 durchlaufen.
Wenn Goldis schon das Wasser nicht mehr vertragen und es auch noch stinkt, dann ist es schon sehr schlecht um den Teich bestellt!
Bei der Gelegenheit wäre auch eine Grundreinigung angesagt - da ist bestimmt einiges an verfaulten Sachen am Boden, wenn einige Bäume um den Teich stehen - schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden!


Gruß Nori


----------



## drwr (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo,

hatte ich auch, es stiegen sogar Blasen auf.
Hilft nur eins : Fische in ein Becken, Teich leeren und komplett sauber machen.
Aller Schlamm muß raus. Was stinkt sind in der Regel Schwefelwasserstoffe.
Wahrscheinlich ist auch noch pfundweise Ammoniun und damit salpetrige Säure ( Fischgift)
vorhanden.
Aber im Prinzip brauchst Du nix mehr messen, sondern nur noch radikal säubern.
Danach solltest Du überlegen, wie Du den Teich aufbaust um das erneut zu verhindern ( Filter, Sauerstoff, Werte messen usw.)

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo Shaniagolden,
:Willkommen2

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage kommt dein Teich an seine Grenzen oder er ist schon darüber.
Als Notmaßnahme würde ich mir einen größeren Belüfter kaufen und den durchlaufen lassen.
Die Fische werden sich dann in seiner Nähe aufhalten, da sie dort noch etwas Sauerstoff bekommen.

Lasse so viel wie möglich kaltes Wasser einlaufen.

Langfristig solltest du dich von den Goldfischen trennen oder die Generalreinigung von Wolfgang durchführen.
Im Laufe der Zeit verlandet ein Teich immer mehr und er kann nicht mehr das leisten wie anfänglich.
Dazu kommen die Goldfische, die wachsen und sich ungehemmt vermehren.
Irgendwann ist es zu viel und der Teich kippt.


----------



## shaniagolden (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo,

ganz herzlichen Dank für eure schnellen kompetenten Antworten.
Nach Zulauf von Wasser - ca. 30cm Höhe- ist es jetzt etwas besser, d.h. das Wasser hat nicht mehr den weisslichen Belag, Fische sind wohl sowieso nicht mehr viele drin.
Wie ich den grossen Teich ablassen und reinigen soll ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.
Es stimmt, er verlandet mit den Jahren etwas, ausserdem ist die Hälfte mit einer riesigen Seerose bedeckt, die ich liebevoll gepflegt habe - ist diese vielleicht zu gross?

Wie gesagt, wie ich es angehen soll ist mir schleierhaft - wäre wohl am besten ihn zuzuschütten - will ich aber auch nicht.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ratschläge die den worst-case verhindern könnten (Seerose verkleinern? )

danke erstmal
viele Grüsse
Shania


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*



shaniagolden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .
> Wie ich den grossen Teich ablassen und reinigen soll ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.
> Shania



Ganz einfach, Schmutzwasserpumpe reinstellen, langer Schlauch dran, und Wasser
in den Garten laufen lassen. 
Dann mit Eimern den Modder raus , Libellenlarven etc. in extra Behälter packen, in dem
Du Wasser und etwas Schlamm packst. 
Also an Kleingetier retten, was Du kannst.
Pflanzen raus und abspülen. Dabei kannst Du dann auch gleich die Seerose verkleinern.


----------



## Nori (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Da hilft dann nur das Abpumpen (in den Garten / Kanal) und die Reinigung mittels "Handarbeit" - also keine Gegenstände verwenden, die die Folie beschädigen könnten. Unbedingt Gummihandschuhe tragen - den gammeligen Geruch bekommt man sonst schwer wieder los.
Wenn das Wasser so schlecht ist, wird das Zwischenlagern in einem Planschbecken/Pool auch wenig bringen - natürlch sollten etwaige Überlebende und kleiner Pflanzen zwischengeparkt werden.
Deine Riesen-Seerose sollte bei der Gelegenheit auch verkleinert werden (Säge, Axt) - ich schätze die wirst du ohne technische Hilfsmittel (Winde, kleiner Kran etc.) gar nicht aus dem Teich bekommen (hab auch so ein Teil mit schätzungsweise 50-100 KG)

Hört sich jetzt nach mega viel Arbeit an - und dazu noch sch ... Arbeit - das hilft aber nicht, dafür hast du dann wieder über Jahre deine Ruhe.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Servus Shania 

Herzlich Willkommen

Gute Tipps hast ja schon bekommen 

Nur mich würde interessieren wie das Ufer bepflanzt ist und auch ob du Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich hast.

Am besten du machst mal vom Teich paar Fotos und zeigst sie uns ...

Meist sagen Bilder mehr als Tausend Worte ...

Wie das mit dem Bilder hochladen geht kannst in meiner Signatur finden.


----------



## shaniagolden (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo,

na dann müssen wir in den sauren Apfel beissen: nächste Woche wird der Teich entleert, gereinigt, die Seerose verkleinert und die Drainage neu verlegt - Chaos pur also.
Hoffentlich wird es dann wieder besser, momentan ist der Teichanblick eher deprimierend.
Danke für Eure Ratschläge

Gruß
Shania


----------



## Mikkki (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hi,

bin erst relativ kurz im Forum, und taste mich erst langsam ran. In diesem Thread stöber ich grade erstmalig und bin deshalb möglicherweise zu spät. Vielleicht ist ja schon was geschehen?? Zuschütten ist jedenfalls die schlechteste Idee , weil schade wärs schon.

In der Tat hat der Teich Sauerstoffmangel. Dies bedeutet u.a dass bestimmte Abbauvorgänge nicht mehr gut funktionieren und giftige Zwischenverbindungen nicht mehr gut zu ungiftigen Verbindungen abgebaut werden können. ( Nitrifizierung, Abbau zu Nitrat beispielsweise). Ist das Teichwasser dann auch noch alkalisch, und das ist es meist, gibts  Ionenverbindungen, die für Fische giftig sind.

Erste Abhilfe: Wasserstoffperoxid. Dieses  stellt Sauerstoff nicht nur molekular zur Verfügung, sondern sogar atomar, d.h. es kann direkt in die chemischen Prozesse eingreifen und trägt zur Entgiftung bei. Es hebt das sogenannte Redoxpotential an, so dass Giftstoffe schnell wieder abgebaut werden können.   Ich würd erst mal mit 1 l.  30 %igem Peroxid anfangen. Verdünnen in 10 * 10 l Eimern und literweise verteilen.

Gibts in Apotheken, meist wird gefragt wofür man es braucht, weil an das Zeugs auch anderweitig verwenden kan.


Ansonsten: Belüften wie beschrieben. Fische erst mal rausschmeißen, für Unterwasserpflanzenwuchs sorgen. Wachsen erstmal Grünalgen ( dieses Jahr ists dafür allerdings schon spät) am besten Fadenalgen, ist das Wasser wieder auf einem guten Weg,

Dann gälte es nur noch durch Pflanzenwuchs die Algen in Schach zu halten und alles wär gut.

Ich halte ein Ausräumen für nicht unbedingt erforderlich, wenn die Fische entfernt sind. Es wird jetzt ohnehin kühler und es steht schon von daher mehr Sauerstoff zur Verfügung.

Schreib doch mal was in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist.

Viel Grüße

Mikkki


----------



## Mikkki (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hi,

bin erst relativ kurz im Forum, und taste mich erst langsam ran. In diesem Thread stöber ich grade erstmalig und bin deshalb möglicherweise zu spät. Vielleicht ist ja schon was geschehen?? Zuschütten ist jedenfalls die schlechteste Idee , weil schade wärs schon.

In der Tat hat der Teich Sauerstoffmangel. Dies bedeutet u.a dass bestimmte Abbauvorgänge nicht mehr gut funktionieren und giftige Zwischenverbindungen nicht mehr gut zu ungiftigen Verbindungen abgebaut werden können. ( Nitrifizierung, Abbau zu Nitrat beispielsweise). Ist das Teichwasser dann auch noch alkalisch, und das ist es meist, gibts  Ionenverbindungen, die für Fische giftig sind.

Erste Abhilfe: Wasserstoffperoxid. Dieses  stellt Sauerstoff nicht nur molekular zur Verfügung, sondern sogar atomar, d.h. es kann direkt in die chemischen Prozesse eingreifen und trägt zur Entgiftung bei. Es hebt das sogenannte Redoxpotential an, so dass Giftstoffe schnell wieder abgebaut werden können.   Ich würd erst mal mit 1 l.  30 %igem Peroxid anfangen. Verdünnen in 10 * 10 l Eimern und literweise verteilen.

Gibts in Apotheken, meist wird gefragt wofür man es braucht, weil an das Zeugs auch anderweitig verwenden kan.


Ansonsten: Belüften wie beschrieben. Fische erst mal rausschmeißen, für Unterwasserpflanzenwuchs sorgen. Wachsen erstmal Grünalgen ( dieses Jahr ists dafür allerdings schon spät) am besten Fadenalgen, ist das Wasser wieder auf einem guten Weg,

Dann gälte es nur noch durch Pflanzenwuchs die Algen in Schach zu halten und alles wär gut.

Ich halte ein Ausräumen für nicht unbedingt erforderlich, wenn die Fische entfernt sind. Es wird jetzt ohnehin kühler und es steht schon von daher mehr Sauerstoff zur Verfügung.

Schreib doch mal was in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist.

Viel Grüße

Mikkki


----------



## shaniagolden (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo,

ja, was in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist: in Riesenaktion Teich leerpumpen lassen, säubern, alles raus! Neu aufbauen mit Unterwasserpflanzen, neue seitliche Kieselschicht zur Verhinderung, dass Erde vom Teichrand eintritt, alles in allem: alles neu (...und teuer). Aber jetzt ist es wieder ok, Wasser ist schön klar, etwas grüne Algen, Seerose hat es nach radikalem Rückschnitt auch überlegt und wächst wieder.

Viele Grüße
shaniagolden


----------



## Sandra1976 (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

Hallo shaniagolden,
ein paar Bilder von deiner Rettungsaktion oder vorher/nachher Bilder wären natürlich sehr schön zu sehen 
Dann mal los, wir sind gespannt!
Und keine Ausreden 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser milchig, Fischsterben*

...und schön auf den Nitritpeak achten.. nicht dass gleich alles wieder hin ist


----------

